# Date Squares



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Been making these/following this recipe since April 1961.
Got the Purity Cookbook as a wedding gift. Cost a whopping $1.97 "back in the day"........lololol
Could say it IS "Tried, Tested & True"!
*** Cas/CSW/Carol Notes:>> Often I change it up by adding some orange OR lemon zest to the dates. 
I have been known to also use/add some liquid flavour/flavoring to the dates too.....lemon, butterscotch, strawberry, cherry.......to add an unexpected "zing" to your first bite!!!! :sm24: :sm10: :sm17: 

***********
Date Squares....
Date Filling:
1 cup chopped dates 
1 Tbsp brown sugar
1/2 cup water
Crumb Mixture:...
1 cup all purpose flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/8 tsp salt
1 cup butter or margarine
1 cup lightly packed brown sugar
2 cups rolled oats
Directions:...
Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
Combine the dates, brown sugar and water in a saucepan, bring to a boil and then simmer until dates are soft enough to be mashed with a fork (about 5 minutes). The mixture should be the consistency of jam.
Set aside to cool.
Sift together the flour, baking soda and salt. Cut or rub in the butter or margarine, then blend in the brown sugar and rolled oats. Press half of this crumb mixture into the bottom of a greased 8" square pan. Cover evenly with cooled date filling.
Spread the remaining crumb over all and pat until smooth.
Bake 35 to 40 minutes or until a light golden brown.
Cool before cutting into squares. 
:sm24: :sm17: :sm10: 


*****************************************************************************************


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

It is delicious - I have a very similar recipe.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you ever tried it with other dried fruit? I am not a fan of dates and am thinking of apricots.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh boy! Now you've done it!! I want some NOW!!


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

thank you for jogging my memory. I used to make this when I lived in Nova Scotia and yes, it was from the Purity cookbook which I still have somewhere.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

mattie cat said:


> Have you ever tried it with other dried fruit? I am not a fan of dates and am thinking of apricots.


This is what I found by doing quick search...(personally......I wouldn't dream of doing an exchange but yer the "eater"...lolol....and I like apricots too!)

Why not try a 1/2 a batch and use the orange zest and maybe some orange flavouring? OR is it the texture you dislike?

***Findings>>> https://www.chowhound.com/post/replace-dates-date-squares-561844


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been thinking about making these, thanks for the reminder and recipe.


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

pommom2 said:


> I've been thinking about making these, thanks for the reminder and recipe.


let us know how they turn out plz. :sm24:


----------



## scaron (Aug 27, 2011)

that's the same recipe i use .... always a BIG hit!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

My problem is that the dates never make it to the mixture, have a real weakness for dates. L


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

sounds good I have some dates in the freezer that I have been debating what to do with.


----------

